# Happy Birthday Andydude



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday dude, glad your part of ChefTalk!


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh unexpected, and very nice of you, thanks Nicko  . Had I not found this site, I doubt very much that my birthday presents would include Larousse Gastronomique and McGEE on Food and Cooking. 

It's also only since I've been here, that I've had the confidence to go on and do things like bake my own birthday cake - and be fairly confident it would be fine.

Thanks to all who have taken the time to help along the way.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope your cake turned out well - just the fact that you made the attempt is great. The rush of trying a recipe for the first time and having it come out right for us home cooks can be so good for the ego.


Enjoy the day,

Willie


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

YOU CAN BAKE AND MAKE ANYTHING YOU PUT YOUR MIND TO DO. HAVAHAPPY:bounce:


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Willie24 - it's my second venture into cake making and it turned out well thanks. I'm fairly confident I can reproduce this recipe to order now - and yes, it's very pleasing to move on another step.

Cheers Ed and thanks for the ongoing support fella, very much appreciated.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy birthday Andydude, and congrats on the cake! It's all uphill from here! Enjoy.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude!
Happy Birthday!
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday :bounce:


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks chrose, Just Jim & cape chef - best wishes and happy cooking to all.:bounce:

Andy.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday from another Andy :^)


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Andy.

Hope it's been a good one. 

xx


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Oregon Yeti and bughut, and my very best wishes to you both.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope the year brings all kinds of culinary discoveries for you!
Mezz


----------



## khl12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

So sorry I didn't see this earlier! Want to wish you a belated happy birthday and many more to come!


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Mezz, khl12 & allie,

Thanks for being so nice, it's very much appreciated and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

* cheers *

Happy Birthday!

&

keep on cookin' 

dan


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers Dan , and though it's a couple of days past now, your addition is very much appreciated.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would like to see pics of the cake!


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Hehe Nicko - sadly it's too late. I'm afraid that unlike this thread, which in the spirit of a birthday wish is seeing many happy returns, the cake has disappeared almost beyond trace.  

Next birthday though, I'll do something a bit more ambitious and make sure there's a photo to show for it.


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

belated birthday greetings to you sir. How did you spend your birthday?


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Epi - belated greetings are always welcome. 

I just hung around the house I think, reading my new books and baking. I'm pretty busy with family stuff at the moment, but it worked out that my birthday fell just right, and I enjoyed a very welcome quiet day.


----------

